# Riley Selfridge Cross Post from GRRI



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Bless you, Riley!! What a brave and wonderful boy you were.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Godspeed brave Riley - you are forever a hero.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Bless you Riley. What an amazing boy you were, a true hero.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Now there is a hero!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Gee, I remember seeing that photo for the first time and struggling to hold back tears. Blessings to this ambassador of the breed and his owner/handler.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

Riley, God Bless You! You are a true hero.:--heart:

Please have lots of fun at the Rainbow Bridge playing-you sure deserve it.:--heart:

God Speed, Riley!!!:--heart:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

rappwizard said:


> Gee, I remember seeing that photo for the first time and struggling to hold back tears. Blessings to this ambassador of the breed and his owner/handler.


This is the first time I've seen this. I can't figure out what this water is running down my face......... Too many memories.

God Speed Riley--you were a very special dog!

SJ


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

[QUOTE Too many memories. SJ[/QUOTE]
=====================================
Yes there are... I used to work there.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless your heart Riley. Tissue time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He was a hero, a speical boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run Free Sweet Riley!!! Chase Tennis Balls Roll in the Fields You Deserve it. Such a great hero!!


----------

